# Baby large and breech



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

I had a 34 week growth scan yesterday and the EFW is currently 7lbs 3oz which is over the 95th centile.  I have consistently measured bigger throughout the pregnancy and haven't really worried about this as bigger babies tend to be common in my family (I was 10lbs when born) and my glucose tolerance test was fine.  The baby has been in a transverse position for the last few weeks and I was sure that the baby had turned.  They confirmed yesterday that the baby is now breech.  I had a review with my midwife after the scan and they have brought my consultants appointment forward to next week as she felt I needed to be seen much sooner than 37 weeks.  I still wasn't overly concerned but then had my GP appointment in the afternoon and he indicated that they are likely to push for a planned cesarean based on the size and baby's position.  I'm now suddenly feeling very scared and anxious about everything.  My first concern is for baby but I understood that they still have time to change position even though it is bigger?  Do you think a c-section is likely or if I did have a natural delivery, could the size cause any major problems?

I'm also worried that the baby's movements seem to have changed over the last few days and are a lot softer but could that be because the position has changed or because the baby is running out of space.  I have a doppler at home and the heartbeat sounds nice and strong, GP listened yesterday as well so should I worry?

Sorry if I sound a bit neurotic but feel really stressed today....

Thanks.

Foxy


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I have seen women come in for a section because their baby is breech, only to find they have changed to cephalic, so its not impossible.  However, most babies will stay breech at this gestation. Much research has been done to find the safest way of delivery for a breech position, and a section has been found to be the safest.  You don't HAVE to have one, you can try for a normal delivery, but you need to know all the risks first of both so that you can make an informed decision.  One risk with your babys size is that as your cervix dilates, depending on which position of breech your baby is in, the body or part of the body can pass through the cervix, but it isn't sufficiently dilated to allow the head to pass through.  There are risks with a section, you are having major surgery, and there can occasionally be breathing problems for the baby, but the risks of a section have been found to outweigh the risks of a vaginal delivery of a breech.  This will be discussed in full when you see your consultant,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Emilycaitlin, I feel a bit less stressed today so will wait and see what they say on Wednesday.


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Just thought I would update, had my appointment yesterday and they think that as baby is so big it is very unlikely to run now.  They will se me again at 38 weeks just to double check but ECV is not an option so assuming baby is still breech I will be booked in for a section at 39 weeks.  

Starting to get my head round it all now, thanks for the advice x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Another update - had to go in to get checked over on Friday as I was having lots of abdominal cramps - they scanned me and baby was firmly head down.  I was really shocked and confused, they made it sound virtually impossible.  Do you think it is likely to stay cephalic now?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If the head was well down, then yes, it probably will stay cephalic, if it wasn't engaged, there is a slight chance it could still turn again,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Had the doc yesterday and it's still cephalic but not yet engaged so I will keep hoping   

Thanks for the advice, hope you had a nice break.

Foxy x


----------

